# Hate New RIU Setup



## rvrdennis (Apr 20, 2010)

i hate the new setup of riu. i dont even know what else to say, i just hate everything about. its a huge 420 blunder


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to agree with you there,,, this sux....


----------



## skinz18 (Apr 20, 2010)

i also agree, was a needless change , any idea how to get in to the my rollitup folder,


----------



## Weedoozie (Apr 20, 2010)

seriously, the site was fine before. people are going to be almost too stoned today to figure this shit out. why have you played this cruel joke on us RIU??

WHERE IS MY ROLLITUP?!

LAME.


----------



## jonnymafia (Apr 20, 2010)

Why did they take away the other themes? WTF!


----------



## jjbt420 (Apr 20, 2010)

you know u guys can change it back in settings right?


----------



## mrduke (Apr 20, 2010)

my rollitup is under the quick link tab at the top


----------



## mygirls (Apr 20, 2010)

yep no liky. better the other way


----------



## mrduke (Apr 20, 2010)

why does everyone "status" run out over the text such as mrduke will become famous soon enough

well i guess that fixed it


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 20, 2010)

I tried to change it but it wasn't like it was. There was only two options at the time. Everything's cool now though I see everyone's avatars and the only difference it the color really. Click on settings instead of my rollitup.


----------



## crystalman (Apr 20, 2010)

dont like the new setup not cool


----------



## zigzag6 (Apr 20, 2010)

cant even see last 5post or created threads


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 20, 2010)

yep.. its fucking lame. 
i like the idea of change... but the new layout sucks.


----------



## zigzag6 (Apr 20, 2010)

Only way to see 5 last posts or to see you latest threads is to activate Default Thread Subscription Mode in General Settings


----------



## cowell (Apr 20, 2010)

Whaaa?? what's different? hey... Let's smoke a bowl... 

It's 4:20 getter done.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, after awhile of getting used to it- I LIKE IT! Nice job RIU....


----------



## laserbrn (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the blunder here was in not getting everyone excited about the upcoming changes weeks ago. The transition would have been smoother and the users less "jostled" if they had seem some screen shots and seen some of the new features that may have been added before "Go Live". 

It's a bit frightening and unnerving to stoners that loyally visit this website when drastic change comes and it's very unexpected. The patience level would be higher and the desire to like it would have existed with a little more upfront effort on the part of the admins. 

I'm sure it's an improvement, although it looks a little cartoonish right now, but judging by things it was a pretty big upgrade and some of the fine tuning on the "design" aspects may take some time. It looks to me as though this is the infant stages of a newer more modern site. The other site had become a little dated and I welcome the change and I'm actually a little excited to poke around and find the new features settings. I guess that's the geek in me.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes this sucks huge donkey balls. Its completely the worse site layout I have ever seen and if it stays like this Ill be leaving the community as I cant deal with this shitty layout. Its so not flowing and the all white is horrible. Please revert or let us revert to classic blazin 05 look.. Why the hell would roll do this..You cant find things quickly its a mess and has to much crap shoved in....Everyone send rollitup messages demanding the site goes back this is a bunch of crap Im pissed off this was done.....


----------



## Jeeyah (Apr 20, 2010)

It's not as green. It's white and blue? And, one eye is bigger on the little calyx guy?


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 20, 2010)

the only thing i like about it is the new homepage with the articles, thats pretty nice. but im with Fletch on this one.......


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

I am starting a thread right now with a poll so everyone go vote...


----------



## mrdrywall (Apr 20, 2010)

skinz18 said:


> i also agree, was a needless change , any idea how to get in to the my rollitup folder,


me too if it aint broke dont fix it my roll it up is now settings cant find a last five posts though


----------



## laserbrn (Apr 20, 2010)

Why not give them more than a few hours huh? I'd tell ya just to piss off then. You are used to the older version of vBB and the new 4.0 version is MUCH, MUCH better. They couldn't get everything to convert over, but there will be way more shit this way. This is a huge step in the right direction and I'm glad that these guys are on top of it. Functionality here is clunky because it's all "default"ish, it'll get better and better and no one will think they want the old one back. I remember when forums came around to the linear style they are now and everyone was so upset about losing threading. Threading blows and I wouldn't go back if you paid me.

Just like I would never ask the admins to go back to 3.x vBB, it's just a dumbass thing to say and if you want to be baby's go for it. This site's gonna kick a whole lot more ass if they take this thing and run with it (which they did w/ 3.x, I thought it was one of the best out there).


----------



## mrdrywall (Apr 20, 2010)

zigzag6 said:


> cant even see last 5post or created threads


my roll it up is now settings dont know bout last 5


----------



## stumps (Apr 20, 2010)

vote all you want won't make a diff. this is upgraded stuff. the old site was most likley about used up. I been playing some I'll get used to it soon enough.


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 20, 2010)

I HATE CHANGE LOL im sure laser is right but im getting older now i guess and just want things to stay the same now that i found my roll it up is in settings i think ill calm down and get it a few J's before i get to pissed


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 20, 2010)

im also prob more mad that this site has been back up for hours its just that when i go to my home pages it still goes to my riu and that apparently dont work no more but thats what ive been using every 20 mins see if this site back up lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2010)

This sux huge rats dicks.No you cant change it there are only 2 options this or some worse shit.:X


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2010)

How do you find the user control panel?


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Apr 20, 2010)

Why on all days wood u pick 4/20 to ruin my site. I mean the lack of quality in threads these days was bad enough guys..


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't get me wrong but I like change but this change was to much to fast and it looks sloppy. I can't find any thing in this place except the fourms and its hard to read cuz of the colours. I like the old 07 or w/e blazeitup or we it was called and this change is hard to read and its worse then the one they had before they upgraded to this.



jjbt420 said:


> you know u guys can change it back in settings right?


Hate to telll you but there is no old style skins brah, there are only 2 or 3 and 1 of them is the vboard layout.


----------



## ...... (Apr 20, 2010)

The vb4 blue looking theme looks allot better but it still sucks lol.I get logged out everytime I close my browser and theres no way to tell threads that I read already.Switch this catastrophe back.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

laser your completely wrong. the old site was just about right the original site was the very best of all the setups. This new blog setup is horrible and it will be the downfall of this site. Threads are so much better then the way this is set..And we dont want more stuff we want less to much is stupid and alot of bad web designers do that and it kills thier site. Even with web design its just like growing KISS Kepp It Simple Stupid....


----------



## soohighrightnow (Apr 20, 2010)

yup i much rather the old setup than this one i cant find anything!!! MYROLLITUP wheres that one the new setup???


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 20, 2010)

My head hurts...Not liking the change - I can't find anything...


----------



## HardCorps420 (Apr 20, 2010)

honetsly, its not bad. granted im super high and have nothing better to do, but i dont mind it. honestly they sad you can change it back so whats it matter? lol. idk, just my two sense! 

ps dont let it ruin your 420. they did it as a surprise or gift! thanky you RIU! its the thought that counts PP

happy 420!

-HC


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

Hardcorps you cant change it back...cant change anything back not possible unless they remove this stupid software upgrade and reload the original site. Its all down and now we have gay world


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow that took me good 10 windows opened at the same time so that I know where I've gone just to find out you have to click on settings to see if there's any new replys on the fourms. That is realy lame


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't realize the shit I just smoked was that good but apparently it was because I was trying to go to RIU and somehow ended up here.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 20, 2010)

I will try very hard to like the new layout. I am not hopeful. As of now I officially *hate* it. 

Maybe I'm wrong and I will get accustomed to it.

If I can't adapt, I will systematically remove everything I can; then disappear.

*How to ruin a good thing in three easy steps:*

1) Kill the Elite option.

2) Ignore all inquiries.

3) Make monumental changes with virtually no warning.
*
DO NOT WANT!*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2010)

I think its about time for me to go too Johnny,where to next?


----------



## D^rail (Apr 20, 2010)

This is bullshit! cant find any of my last 5 posts. What the hell were you guys thinking RIU? I used to love this site.


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

Like I said before and its been said before its in the "My Rollitup" section


----------



## minibotwin (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine don't post in the My Rollitup section... Go to your profile. On the left it'll give you the option to see All threads started by this person, & posts by this person


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> Hardcorps you cant change it back...cant change anything back not possible unless they remove this stupid software upgrade and reload the original site. Its all down and now we have gay world


ya. I was thinking the same thing. the colors are gay


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> Hardcorps you cant change it back...cant change anything back not possible unless they remove this stupid software upgrade and reload the original site. Its all down and now we have gay world


Fucking Gay World.org I hate change.Especially when Im high.How would they like it if I rearranged there bedroom?


----------



## Total Head (Apr 20, 2010)

maybe they are working on putting back the last 5 thread/post option. in myrollitup there are lables for last 5 but no posts and no link. the refresh thing is pissing me off and i don't particularly care for the blog deal instead of journal threads. Why not just call it the journal section? why blog? there is a whole forum with a spot for everything. i don't get the "blog". I suppose i can get used to the new look but jeez.


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree they shouldn't have "blogs" since we can pretty much do that with out it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't get the "blog" either.


----------



## lemonjellow (Apr 20, 2010)

i am so fukkin confused, i have no idea what f is happenin here . I SUPEER TOTALLY THINKS THIS SUX IN THE JUNGLE SWEATY AFRICAN SPIDER MONKEY BALLZ. sorry if i sound like a dick but this just fucked up my gordita.i dont know if i made left turn at the right place or a right turn at the left pllace. ???????????????????????


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2010)

you posted here just fine.


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

fdd2blk can you please go to my DWC question thing and help me out


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2010)

Toolage57 said:


> fdd2blk can you please go to my DWC question thing and help me out


i don't do hydro.


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't do hydro.


awwe darn do you know any one that does that can help me with the questions? I haven't started yet but I will be going to hydro about 1 month or 2 from when I start but want to kinda get the stuff for a soil grow and hydro so that I can at least get some pratice with DWC


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, it's official then. A Hawaiian has declared the color scheme gay.....


----------



## eyerguy (Apr 20, 2010)

The change is crazy but it isn't some cookie cutter template either. This thing will be beautiful when the kinks are straightened out, We just need to start a thread to track site bugs. I know first hand that VBulletin has one of the best and most versatile proprietary template engines and it can take time to work the add-ons/plug-ins in while keeping the site safe. I think we are on a road to the new improved Gradient RollItUp.V4.20


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 20, 2010)

I am probably one of the most stick in the mud, anti-change fuckers you will ever meet. But even I have been able to adjust to the new stuff already. There are things I dont like about the new layout, but considering that this is free, I cant bitch too much. The colors do hurt my eyes though. My feelings on the blog thing is kind of like laying your dick on a stump and hitting it with a mallet. If you didn't like it, dont do it again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

ya I'm just loving the new pink layout. was wondering if it comes in lavender too


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol wonder if they'll have it in neon green , neon blue, hot pink and such xD

try having a 3 new buildings being built 2 min walk from here where there's no tall buildings untill now


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

I just hit multi quote 5 times fast.... and my pecker grew... try it!! Thanks RIU!!


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 21, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I just hit multi quote 5 times fast.... and my pecker grew... try it!! Thanks RIU!!


hahaha ok think now this talk should go into the forum for random stuff


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 21, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I just hit multi quote 5 times fast.... and my pecker grew... try it!! Thanks RIU!!


or did you pack 5 bowls or rolled 5 joints and smoked it up?


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 21, 2010)

where are the blogs i havent seen them yet i want to fuck around with em see if i hate em as much as everything else lol. its funny me and my ol' lady got in an argument this morn i told her i hated bloging and shit and she was like what the fuck you think roll it up is i was like thats diff its a journal and now we gotta blog man wtf talk about bad karma?


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 21, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> where are the blogs i havent seen them yet i want to fuck around with em see if i hate em as much as everything else lol. its funny me and my ol' lady got in an argument this morn i told her i hated bloging and shit and she was like what the fuck you think roll it up is i was like thats diff its a journal and now we gotta blog man wtf talk about bad karma?


 imo if they change to blogging you can just make an account on a blogging site


----------



## newbud123 (Apr 21, 2010)

*private message, do not work just a blank screen when you go to send it 
and needs to be some templates to chose from or some more themes i know the new site setup up dose not look that good and its hard to get used to it but all the need do is put some templates to chose from or some more themes and all will be good *


----------



## HardCorps420 (Apr 21, 2010)

so i FINALLY figured out howto tell what unread threads look like!!! thx to my trusty bowl  so just scroll all the way down to the bottom. it has a key or a legend or w/e u wanna call it with icons telling you what they mean. although they could use some different color schemes i can work with it now  helped my stoned ass  hope i helped a smidge.

out

-HC


----------



## jonnymafia (Apr 21, 2010)

please make a slimmer theme RIU


----------



## Admin (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to fix bugs that you guys find, but threads like this are just going to be deleted/moved. It is a big change and posting in general marijuana growing just to get views is childish. There is a thread in support that we are using to track bugs.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Uh oh...my pecker just shrunk....


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahahaha..... I understand the change RIU... I do! But in all honestly could you have picked a worse day to do it? Out of every day of the year you pick the ONE day when every single person is, or is wanting to get rediculously high. Then they come here wanting to fuck around, maybe look at some bud porn, but EVERYTHING is different and nobody know's what the hell to do about it because they're all rediculously high!.. Can't figure anything out, and it straight sucks! lol, but I say give it some time and people will start to come around..... The 1 real issue I have with it is, there is barely any fucking green! WTF?!?! lol, C'mon now, we went from a COMPLETELY green setup to just green on the top inch and a half..... 
You HAVE to realize that pretty much everybody on this site LOVES they're green!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Short answer = no.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll give it time but all day and i'm still hating it. just not user friendly. 

white orange black green and blue, woop for a sore head


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 21, 2010)

email the on the bottom (contacts) i want my note pad back so bad so much info lost fuck!!!


----------



## stumps (Apr 21, 2010)

I was hateing at first. Seems to be about the same just a diff look. Still like the old better. Felt more freindly.


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 21, 2010)

stumps said:


> I was hateing at first. Seems to be about the same just a diff look. Still like the old better. Felt more freindly.


 then where is my note pad? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2010)

sites moving 100X faster for me.


----------

